# Help With Newborn bloating PLEASE



## Kira (Aug 4, 2012)

My 5 days old newborn hedgehog that I have been hand feeding has severe bloating. I have been feeding him KRM and he has been pooping just a tiny bit , but peeing often. Is there anything I can do besides massaging that will help gt the gas out of his tummy and make him poop more


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll start this by saying that I haven't had any personal experience with hand-raising babies (yet). What I know is from conversations with my mentor, who has done it at least twice with success.

KMR isn't the best choice, and it may contribute to bloating problems, but at this point it might do more harm than good if you were to switch to something else. A combination of puppy and goat's milk Esbilac is the preferred formula, but I know hedgehogs have been successfully raised on KMR also, so I wouldn't worry too much about that now that you've been using it for a while already. Just make sure you're only mixing a small amount just before each feeding, and don't let it sit to use for later feedings. Bacteria can accumulate very quickly - which contributes to bloating as well, and is also just downright bad for them because their immune systems are pretty much nonexistent. You want a fresh mix every time. Either use a new disposable syringe every time, or if you have to use the same one, give it a good soak in hot water after each feeding so it's completely clean and bacteria-free. 

As for the bloating: let the formula sit for a few minutes after you mix it so the air bubbles can disperse. You don't want it frothy when you feed it. Be careful not to get air in the syringe as well. Bloating is from gas building up and also any air they might swallow while nursing. Start adding a few drops of (human) baby colic drops into the mixture. I think Mylicon is one brand name of it, or just generic simethicone drops. You can also start by giving one drop (just one) directly by syringe, rather than waiting for the next feeding. You pretty much want to get the drops and start using them immediately - bloating can easily be deadly to babies.

Good luck!


----------



## Kira (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you thank you thank you.I got some and it already works! It makes me feel so much better knowing his tummy won't be hurting.I cannot thank you enough.your information is very helpful


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

I did. That and I add lactate crushed just a ill and a ill malax in it and had luck that's what vet had me do


----------

